# Reliable Estate Agent Málaga area



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi everybody , me and my wife, we are hoping to retire in Spain and buy a property in 1-2 yrs. we are aiming for area near Malaga. Please anybody can give us some idea how to go about finding a reliable professional estate agent covering that area ? Many thanks for your help.
Margaret Arup


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

arupsen said:


> Hi everybody , me and my wife, we are hoping to retire in Spain and buy a property in 1-2 yrs. we are aiming for area near Malaga. Please anybody can give us some idea how to go about finding a reliable professional estate agent covering that area ? Many thanks for your help.
> Margaret Arup


The Mods need to retitle this thread to specify Málaga area or the OP could start anew specifying the area.


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks. Where do I need to write to specify about Malaga . Yes, my main interest is "Malaga"
Arup


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

arupsen said:


> Hi, thanks. Where do I need to write to specify about Malaga . Yes, my main interest is "Malaga"
> Arup


You can either flag it up to a Mod - you could try by PM to Jojo who seems to be online today (note that you may need to have another post or two to the forum to get access to the Private Message system (it is always possible that she may pick this up anyway) or just create a new thread with the title "Reliable Estate Agent Málaga area"

Since you may not have enough posts I Have sent a PM to jojo, myself.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> You can either flag it up to a Mod - you could try by PM to Jojo who seems to be online today (note that you may need to have another post or two to the forum to get access to the Private Message system (it is always possible that she may pick this up anyway) or just create a new thread with the title "Reliable Estate Agent Málaga area"
> 
> Since you may not have enough posts I Have sent a PM to jojo, myself.


There you are - it's done.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wake up Jo lol!!! There done. 


Meanwhile, in answer to your question, these people cover the Alhaurin side of Malaga and are friends of mine, so I would recommend them and their honesty http://www.propertydirectors.com/

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Now I am absolutely certain that there are some fine estate agents out there. I only know two. The rest? Well, I'm not allowed to say.


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Many thanks , baldilocks , for your help.
Arup


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi jojo , many thanks for your help. I will try their website.
Thanks again
Arup


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Speak to Robin Adams......great guy and been here a very long time: Sol Simple Properties


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Many thanks, Xtreme for your help.
Arup


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

We used Simon Gijon last year when we bought, great guy but speaks very little English. However his wife is his assistant (also a lawyer) and she is very good with English, oh and they actually answer e-mails usually in 24 hours.
Here is his website: Propiedades y Viviendas en venta y en alquiler - SG Consultores Inmobiliarios


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

thrax said:


> Now I am absolutely certain that there are some fine estate agents out there. I only know two. The rest? Well, I'm not allowed to say.


Hi thrax would they be in the Torrox area?


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Many thanks , ptjd , for your help
Arup


----------

